# AppleTV3 + Android ?



## Bbksoft (24 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Est-ce possible de faire pareil avec un device Android vers son Apple TV (Gen3) que ce que je fais avec mon Ipad ?


----------



## Lauange (25 Décembre 2012)

Hello

La réponse : http://www.igen.fr/0-apple/android-en-recepteur-airplay-grace-une-app-100452


----------



## Bbksoft (26 Décembre 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> Hello
> 
> La réponse : http://www.igen.fr/0-apple/android-en-recepteur-airplay-grace-une-app-100452



Merci, donc je ne peux pas


----------



## Lauange (27 Décembre 2012)

Google va lancer une Google Tv qui te permettra de faire la même chose (voir plus) qu'avec une atv.


----------



## Tuncurry (27 Décembre 2012)

Bbksoft a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Est-ce possible de faire pareil avec un device Android vers son Apple TV (Gen3) que ce que je fais avec mon Ipad ?



Avec une ATV2, on s'en approche en jailbreakant la boite. Pour le 3, ca me semble plus compliqué mais ici ils disent que c'est tres simple, sans jailbreak : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwlnvgPbHRY

pas essayé donc tiens nous au courant... 

PS: la google TV c'est un truc totalement raté et inutilisable... Le hardware Sony est par ailleurs bien trop cher...


----------



## Bbksoft (27 Décembre 2012)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Avec une ATV2, on s'en approche en jailbreakant la boite. Pour le 3, ca me semble plus compliqué mais ici ils disent que c'est tres simple, sans jailbreak :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwlnvgPbHRY
> 
> ...



Merci cela fonctionne bien  !


----------



## Lauange (28 Décembre 2012)

Excellent. Merci du tuyau je vais essayer ça avec le portable d'une amie.


----------



## didier31 (11 Janvier 2013)

bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si la question portait sur l'airplay.
Peut-on avec une tablette android et l'appleTv profiter de l'airplay ?
(écran de la tablette sur la TV).

Sur ce qui est prévu avec google, je ne vois rien venir du genre.

j'aime pas trop jeter des fleurs, mais Apple sur ce point là a une sacrée avance.

merci

bonne journée

didier


----------

